# L shape butcher block- mitre or butt joint?



## romeege (Mar 1, 2010)

I hope this is the proper forum. Please redirect if not…. Well, I will hopefully be butt joining a maple butcher block counter top for my kitchen that I am building. I am purchasing a 12 ft. pre made from box store. I don't really want to mitre a 45 to join the L but rather would like to butt join one into the other..And I am not sure if I should glue it or use turnbuckle fasteners on the underside… or, if that seems to be a bad idea in general, then I suppose I could 45 it and glue it.. and turnbuckle it,but I'd like to stay away from that process .. Hopefully I can get some good feedback from you knowledgeable folks here… thanks in advance for your thoughts….


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Are the edges where you will join the two pieces squared or do they round over? If indeed they are squared, how about using the biscuit system, Nr. 20's? Once the biscuits are applied they'll never come apart, be sure of your spacing of them. Hope this helps, have fun, make some dust.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Pick the square or miter, whichever you find not appealing. Router a slot for an almost full length hardwood spline. I would use epoxy glue.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Butt joint, couple biscuits, no glue


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Unless you have some really stout tools and new and/or sharp premium cutting tooling, you aren't likely to get a clean and square 45 joint on those tops.

Epoxy* IS NOT * the adhesive to use for this. That is bad advice.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I would do a mock up first using 3/8" ply to make a template to see if the walls are somewhat

square plumb etc…. Back splash will cover some discrepancies and if the mock up looks good use what ever

joinery you like.

https://www.butcherblock.com/information-resources/how-tos/installation-tips/

Good luck now


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Elmer's Yellow Glue and probably Dominoes








</a>

<







</a>


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

AG, that's a perdy top but I think the OP has stock tops that they are running into a corner.

My 2 cents-

Countertops are big, heavy, and presumably fastened to the cabinets. They are not going anywhere.

Doesn't matter if you miter or butt. The grain is running against each other. And 2' of wood has the chance of moving a lot. So don't try to glue or force it to stay in 1 place. Give it a little wiggle room and put a tiny bit of caulk on the seam if moisture will be an issue.

I have stock wood tops in our pantry and love them. Look great For the price.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

AG's long grain to long grain is a good idea and looks great.


----------



## romeege (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!/.. I appreciate all of your responses…I guess i should have included this question: How do you guys feel about a sink placed in this countertop…?.. on the fence… I can't afford stone, so it's either this maple butcher block or on to fabricate a laminate top… which is least attractive


----------



## Adhoc (Jan 3, 2021)

How did it turn out?

I just bought Ikea Pinnarp butcher block, which is slightly eased on the edges. I need to do two L joints but the bonus is only one is up against a wall.


----------

